# Lance won 2000 TT on Blade



## rusty4x (May 14, 2006)

I read this article on cyclingnews.com. I guess Lance won his two time trials in the 2000 tour on a Litespeed Blade. I guess it was a litespeed with trek decals on it, makes me wonder how often this happens. Old news, but i thought it was kinda funny. 

Here's the link: http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/giro06/tech.php?id=/tech/2006/features/giro_disco


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

rusty4x said:


> I read this article on cyclingnews.com. I guess Lance won his two time trials in the 2000 tour on a Litespeed Blade. I guess it was a litespeed with trek decals on it, makes me wonder how often this happens. Old news, but i thought it was kinda funny.
> 
> Here's the link: https://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/giro06/tech.php?id=/tech/2006/features/giro_disco



It was actually in 1999 when he won all 3 Tdf TT stages on a Blade. See pics:





























In 2000 though he did indeed ride a Trek.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## rusty4x (May 14, 2006)

Didn't read it carefully enough...indeed 99. Nice pictures!


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I will find the link, or the info, but Richard Virenque won the Polka-Dot Jersey on a Litespeed when he was with Festina. It was rebadged as a Peugeot. There were other companies (late '90s, early '00s) where this happened as well.

Here's a link, just read the last paragraph. It is also somewhere on cyclingnews.com, but I can't find the link:

http://www.mosquito-bikes.co.uk/htdocs/litespeed-road.php?name=shop


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

it was funny. I was "wait....a....second...that's a Litespeed!"


----------

